# seychelles ¿is it possible?



## maigueri (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi

I´m new in timeshare´s world. i bought my first property 2 weeks ago, and i was wondering if it´s possible to use my week in orlando vacation village at parkway to get one is seychelles.

i have seen many in the caribbean, aruba, sant marteen... but i don´t see any in seychelles.

is it possible?if so...¿which will be the company to do it(redweek,rci,II...)

thanks a lot

and happy new year


----------



## abdibile (Jan 3, 2009)

The onl timeshares in the Seychelles I know about are the Berjaya Vacation Club resorts

http://www.berjayavacation.com.my/

They have three resorts, but not top notch.

Berjaya Beach Resort
Berjaya Praslin Beach
Berjaya Beau Vallon Bay Beach

As far as I know the club is affiliated with RCI (their Tioman Suites is Gold Crown)

But I never saw something available. Right now I even do not find them in the online resort directory

The Berjaya Hotels are not too expensive, so it probably makes sense to book them with cash if you do not want to wait forever without getting an exchange.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 3, 2009)

There's one in the TRI West Bluebook that says it's affiliated with II, but it does not show in the II directory.  Good luck, and have fun paying for that airfare!


----------



## maigueri (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks for the answer

i think i´ll have to pay the hotel in cash, if i want to go....

thanks again and happy 2009!!


----------

